# Powakaddy or Motocaddy



## GolfScot (Nov 8, 2010)

All

I'm looking to take the plunge and get an electric trolley in the next month or so.  I see Powakaddy are currently offering a free bag with every electric trolley but I've seen their gear get very mixed reviews.

I'm not looking to spend more than Â£500 so my question is, do i get something like the Powakaddy Touch at 399 and get the free bag or go for something like the MotoCaddy S1 digital and buy a bag for Â£99.

Be grateful for any experience or feedback you have with both brands.

thanks


----------



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2010)

I picked up one of these and to be honest its ideal. I wasn't in the market for a new electric trolley, I was going to buy a three wheeler push trolley like the Sun Mountain however I got a great bargain on the Powerbug. Well worth checking out in my opinion.


http://www.powerbug.co.uk/


----------



## oakey22 (Nov 8, 2010)

All

I'm looking to take the plunge and get an electric trolley in the next month or so.  I see Powakaddy are currently offering a free bag with every electric trolley but I've seen their gear get very mixed reviews.

I'm not looking to spend more than Â£500 so my question is, do i get something like the Powakaddy Touch at 399 and get the free bag or go for something like the MotoCaddy S1 digital and buy a bag for Â£99.

Be grateful for any experience or feedback you have with both brands.

thanks
		
Click to expand...

motocaddy are giving a free bag away with motocaddy trolleys from the 15th November till new year.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 8, 2010)

For Â£399, you can get the S3 digital. 

My Powakaddy died after a long drawn out ilness and the pro shop advised me to get a Motokaddy this time, so I did and happy so far.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 8, 2010)

our clubs is going to be doing a special offer, S1 & bag for 299. offer starts around the 16th


----------



## HRC99 (Nov 8, 2010)

Neither.  You want this one.

Now that's a trolley!


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 8, 2010)

the powerbug is a motocaddy clone - almost all the electronics and drive train are common. I've got one but only because I got it cheap, it's pretty chunky.

if I was getting an electric trolley now I'd be more inclined toward motocaddy (or gokart   ) - haven't had any good experiences of powacaddies.

if I was just getting a trolley I think I'd go for microcart


----------



## rickg (Nov 8, 2010)

Neither.  You want this one.

Now that's a trolley!   

Click to expand...

Naahhh!! *this* is a trolley!!


----------



## HRC99 (Nov 8, 2010)

Neither.  You want this one.

Now that's a trolley!   

Click to expand...

Naahhh!! *this* is a trolley!! 






Click to expand...

You win. 

I want one.  Now. 

Although, I would be dead in moments on one trying to get to the 6th green at our place.


----------



## madandra (Nov 8, 2010)

I bet poor Homer is sitting reading this and his head is just about to blow off !!!!!     


Good post. I will sell you my bed wetters trolley PK Freeway II done 18 miles (bought in August) and the PK Deluxe III  white/ruby bag ....


----------



## madandra (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh, and PK are only offering the canvas bag with a new trolley.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Nov 8, 2010)

Powerbug for me . Could get the 36 hole battery and a new bag and still have a good bit of cash leftover.... maybe get yourself a new club


----------



## GolfScot (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheers All.

Motocaddy now offering a free bad with any S3 digital bought from Monday.

So I think I need to decide whether it's powakaddy touch or FW2 or the motocaddy.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheers All.

Motocaddy now offering a free bad with any S3 digital bought from Monday.

So I think I need to decide whether it's powakaddy touch or FW2 or the motocaddy.
		
Click to expand...


Hold your cash and wait for the new ppowakaddy that is coming soon........tested by the forum @ Beau Desert, it's significantly better than the FWII.


----------



## Leftie (Nov 9, 2010)

Having tried both, Motocaddy wins hands down for me every time.


----------



## shagster (Nov 9, 2010)

i have an s3, but the new s3 digital is far better, and just one button/knob to use and if you can afford it get the lithium battery, a lot lighter.
you wont be disapointed
shagster


----------



## oakey22 (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a Costco nearby, then they have a Powerbug Sport 36 hole trolley for around Â£230-Â£240. 

Personally i will be getting the S3 by Motocaddy in the next month so i get my free bag, i want it mainly for the USB connector so i can connect my iphone and use that as my GPS without keep getting it out of my pocket for distances and putting my scores in.


----------



## SharkAttack (Nov 10, 2010)

Honestly, if you are choosing between Moto & Powa then it is quite simple.

Eeny Meeny Miney Mo! You Are It!!!!!!!!!

They both do as they say on the tin, if either one has a feature that you must have and the other doesn't then but it. If they don't then use the paragraph above to decide.

Shark


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Nov 11, 2010)

I have the pk freeway11 and its fantastic,easy to use and great features....


----------



## thecraw (Nov 11, 2010)

I know of two people who have had more repairs and new parts fitted to their Powakaddy that its newer than the newest ones off the shelf!

In fact one of them has had to take the trolley back again for the 417th time and is now talking about rejecting another repair!

Still its funny looking in from the outside.

He lurks on here and I'm certain he'll bite..................


----------



## Leftie (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking at the trolleys awaiting repair at our club, there does seem to be a preponderance of PK and HB. 

Perhaps it's just a matter of numbers sold ....

It beats me how something so basically simple can have so many faults though.


----------



## WhoGivesA (Nov 13, 2010)

I would definately NOT recommend POWAKADDY and especially not the FreewayII. I bought one in may2009,and have had nothing but problems ever since. 2 broken axles and dodgy electrics on first one. Got brand new replacement in March 2010 and guess what the axle broke last Tuesday. Now in talks with club pro, powakaddy and trading standards in an attempt to get matter resolved. 
My son bought same trolley one month before me and he has had similar problems. He is also onto his second replacement.


----------



## Birdman (Nov 13, 2010)

I know of two people who have had more repairs and new parts fitted to their Powakaddy that its newer than the newest ones off the shelf!

In fact one of them has had to take the trolley back again for the 417th time and is now talking about rejecting another repair!

Still its funny looking in from the outside.

He lurks on here and I'm certain he'll bite..................
		
Click to expand...

I am on my second Freeway11 as is my son after threatening product not fit for use.....total of 17 warranty repairs in 6 months. These ranged from broken axle, new gearbox, screen and many more. New machines are running well touch wood


----------

